# CamRanger?



## nonac (Dec 29, 2012)

Has anyone used one of these, and if so, what to you think of it? You can view a short video of its use on their website, camranger.com


----------



## jhenderson0107 (Dec 29, 2012)

I just received this yesterday for use as an aid in night-sky photography. I was able to connect to my 5D3 camera, remote focus, zoom and live view within a few minutes of receipt. Connection is made to the CamRanger via an ad-hoc network, the iPad app is trivial to use and LiveView performance is quite good - I would estimate about a 100-200 mS lag, which does not substantially impede manual focusing. 

I ordered the extra battery, but I wouldn't recommend doing so to others. Removal of the plastic battery compartment door is clumsy and I suspect that repeated removals will break the retaining tangs in short order. 

Overall, I am content with the purchase.


----------



## nonac (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I am very interested in one of these for shots this coming spring of nesting birds. Could prove to be a very valuable tool for remote work such as that.


----------



## EDV (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm using one with an EOS 1D X . So far so good. most of my use has been indoors but amongst my tests was a shoot in an industrial building with lots of computer networks with the camera about 50~60 yard distance from the iPhone 4 used as controller. that test wasa success. Live view transmission is slightly delayed but that may be a function of using an older iPhone instead of an iPhone 4s or more recent model.


----------



## John Goodwin (Jan 7, 2013)

Arrived 21st December and gave it a good run over Christmas holidays.

Been wanting this system for use with my iPad/iPhone, at last it has arrived. Simple put 'it's everything'. What I can't understand is why it's taken so long. Also it has far more features than ever expected.


Brilliant product..... Hope they do well.


----------

